# ***Hurricane Coaster November ride***



## DonChristie (Oct 28, 2019)

I finally have a new job and can get back to our monthly rides again! Lets ride the little sugar creek greenway on Sunday, Nov. 10. Meet at Caribou coffee at 4327 Park road, Charlotte, 28209 at 9am and leave at 10am. All are welcome! Lets ride!


----------



## jimbo53 (Oct 28, 2019)

Giddy-up! Let's ride!!


----------



## rollfaster (Oct 28, 2019)

Ride on guys!!


----------



## Classic Cool Rides (Oct 30, 2019)

Hey @DonChristie .... Congrats on the New Job !! CHEERS!!* Now we can get back to the monthly Fun-day Sunday Cruisin' !!*
I will be there weather permitting .... and after the ride .... while we are sippin' on some brews ... Let's try to figure out a day to all rendezvous at that Rail-Trail over in Rutherfordton, NC called the "Thermal Belt Rail-Trail" .... I'm jonezin' to check that out based on some Great reviews by some other vintage cruisin' buddies I know who have ridden it. It is less crowded because of its more rural location .... yet still within an hour of Charlotte .... and for myself and @Freqman1 coming up from GA ... its about the same travel time/distance from here... See you in a couple weeks! CCR Dave


----------



## Freqman1 (Oct 31, 2019)

DonChristie said:


> I finally have a new job and can get back to our monthly rides again! Lets ride the little sugar creek greenway on Sunday, Nov. 10. Meet at Caribou coffee at 4327 Park road, Charlotte, 28209 at 9am and leave at 10am. All are welcome! Lets ride!
> 
> View attachment 1086730




Great news Don! I'm glad we can get this back on a regular schedule. I'll see if I can scrounge up something to ride and see ya there! V/r Shawn


----------



## Superman1984 (Nov 7, 2019)

I am definitely planning on attending & riding with hopefully new friends If Anybody has parts for sale for these following type bikes  '39 J.C Higgins, '57 J.C Higgins, '51 Columbia, '51 Monark Rocket, & a '53 CWC woman's bike ... Bring'em I'm hunting all kinds of stuff to build with


----------



## DonChristie (Nov 8, 2019)

Looking forward to meeting you @Superman1984 , always great to see new faces and bikes! Make sure anyone riding dresses warm! Forecasted low for Saturday nite is 33! Arctic ride!


----------



## Superman1984 (Nov 8, 2019)

DonChristie said:


> Looking forward to meeting you @Superman1984 , always great to see new faces and bikes! Make sure anyone riding dresses warm! Forecasted low for Saturday nite is 33! Arctic ride!



Like wise. Can you tell me about how many miles the ride is here? I seen 1 was like 12 miles


----------



## jimbo53 (Nov 8, 2019)

Superman1984 said:


> Like wise. Can you tell me about how many miles the ride is here? I seen 1 was like 12 miles



Looking forward to meeting you! This ride is pretty easy. Maybe 10 miles round trip, but pretty flat. We ride a leisurely pace with “photo-ops” along the way. We usually take a lunch break at Hickory Tavern (totally optional) on the way back. 
I see you’re looking for bike parts. Let us know specifically what you need as parts are often used on several different makes and models; pedals, bars, seats, wheels/hubs, etc  
You’ll find lots of support and encouragement here! Ride on!!.


----------



## Superman1984 (Nov 8, 2019)

jimbo53 said:


> Looking forward to meeting you! This ride is pretty easy. Maybe 10 miles round trip, but pretty flat. We ride a leisurely pace with “photo-ops” along the way. We usually take a lunch break at Hickory Tavern (totally optional) on the way back.
> I see you’re looking for bike parts. Let us know specifically what you need as parts are often used on several different makes and models; pedals, bars, seats, wheels/hubs, etc
> You’ll find lots of support and encouragement here! Ride on!!.



I Really like the Higgins truss rod setup so at least 2 of those, don't have to be mint as painting would be Ok, Columbia springer, deep or peaked 26" fenders that are workable, and a decent dog leg crank for a '50s Monark. Had to cut mine to disassemble & grease . If anybody rebuilds wheels I would love to get some of the O.G wheels redone too. 1 thing I haven't learned to do but I may someday


----------



## Freqman1 (Nov 8, 2019)

Superman1984 said:


> I Really like the Higgins truss rod setup so at least 2 of those, don't have to be mint as painting would be Ok, Columbia springer, deep or peaked 26" fenders that are workable, and a decent dog leg crank for a '50s Monark. Had to cut mine to disassemble & grease . If anybody rebuilds wheels I would love to get some of the O.G wheels redone too. 1 thing I haven't learned to do but I may someday




you sure your Monark had a dogleg crank? That was generally a prewar thing. What are you wanting to put the fenders on? See ya Sunday morning! V/r Shawn


----------



## Superman1984 (Nov 8, 2019)

Freqman1 said:


> you sure your Monark had a dogleg crank? That was generally a prewar thing. What are you wanting to put the fenders on? See ya Sunday morning! V/r Shawn



Yeah it was a dog leg (unfortunately somebody welded a pedal to the side that had to come out to clean/grease the crank bearings (stupidity pissed me off so I took the saws all to it) after finding out the neck on the forks was tightened so tight it had blown through where it had already been blazed once from the looks of it. She fought tooth for tooth but now I have decided I would like to keep as many original era pieces & add vintage parts to my "custom" builds.  As for the fenders ; what won't I put them on ???


----------



## Superman1984 (Nov 8, 2019)

Here's the tag for the Monark Rocket


----------



## bikemonkey (Nov 8, 2019)

Superman1984 said:


> I Really like the Higgins truss rod setup so at least 2 of those, don't have to be mint as painting would be Ok, Columbia springer, deep or peaked 26" fenders that are workable, and a decent dog leg crank for a '50s Monark. Had to cut mine to disassemble & grease . If anybody rebuilds wheels I would love to get some of the O.G wheels redone too. 1 thing I haven't learned to do but I may someday



I may be at the HC ride if the planets align.

 I run a bike shop in Albemarle (about 45 miles east of Charlotte) and can rebuild your wheels...been working in bike shops since '72. Reach out to me with a PM here on your needs and I will be glad to help.


----------



## DonChristie (Nov 8, 2019)

I think i got you covered on a crank! I have a few and will bring them Sunday.


----------



## jimbo53 (Nov 8, 2019)

I have a set of prewar peaked fenders. I’ll send some pics tomorrow


----------



## jimbo53 (Nov 9, 2019)

Pics of prewar gothic peaked fenders


----------



## Superman1984 (Nov 9, 2019)

jimbo53 said:


> I have a set of prewar peaked fenders. I’ll send some pics tomorrow



I sent you a PM Jimbo53. Fenders look awesome. I can't tell you and the rest of the guys how amazed I am already at pretty much complete strangers welcoming me into their hobby, teaching me & being willing to pass on some parts to help me build these clunkers.


----------



## Freqman1 (Nov 10, 2019)

@Superman1984 you missed it!


----------



## DonChristie (Nov 10, 2019)

Had an outstanding ride through Charlotte today with Hurricane Coaster! Great to see everybody and a few new ones! Lets do it next month!


----------



## Superman1984 (Nov 10, 2019)

Sorry I missed it guys After working on red lining my girls Duro 26x2.125 White Walls last night on her Giant Simple Double bar, took a shower and got out only to end up with an earache pounding migraine. I had tore the Columbia clunker down to clean & grease it in hopes of riding something vintage with you guys but couldn't get the pain to ease up any. My apologies ; Sorry for any inconveniences to anyone. Y'all looked like you made the most of it and those beautiful pieces of art stole the stage


----------



## Freqman1 (Nov 10, 2019)

Superman1984 said:


> Sorry I missed it guys After working on red lining my girls Duro 26x2.125 White Walls last night on her Giant Simple Double bar, took a shower and got out only to end up with an earache pounding migraine. I had tore the Columbia clunker down to clean & grease it in hopes of riding something vintage with you guys but couldn't get the pain to ease up any. My apologies ; Sorry for any inconveniences to anyone. Y'all looked like you made the most of it and those beautiful pieces of art stole the stage




No problem you can redeem yourself next weekend in North Augusta! Seriously though sorry you missed it--the guys had parts for ya. Hope you get to feeling better and see you next time. V/r Shawn


----------



## Freqman1 (Nov 10, 2019)

A great ride today. It started a little chilly but still not bad weather for a mid November ride in the Deep South. Always a good ride when we do the parking garage! V/r Shawn


----------

